# Elektronikas forums >  lodāmura izvēle

## kamis

nevaruatrast idiālu lodāmuru es domāju ka tam jābūt
1)izturīgam
2)karstam bet lai nepārkarst -tie ķīniršu instrumenti pārkarst laikam     
   viņiem tīklā ir 200v
3)ertam 
   visvairāk man nepatīk lodāmuros kam ir spics gals tam nav normāla   
   virsma ar kuru lodēt

ju ilgāku laiku lodēju ar šitādu
http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php...roducts_id=702
ir normāls tikai pārkarst un tas mazais lodāmura gals ļoti ātri dilst un jau pēc mēneša intensīvas lodēšanas tas ir nodilis jau līdz pusei 
domāju ka šim lodāmura galam ar sudrabu varēt pielodēt vara plāksnītes
un šāds manās rokās kalpoja gadu (priekš ķīniešiem ilgi)

liepājas krāmu tirgū nopirku šādu 40w krievu lodāmuru 
tie krievu ir ļoti labi jo viņi nepārkarst (tā vismaz saka)
http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/kamis/el...1173915645.jpg
tikai tie krievu baigi lielie 

ar kādiem lodāmuriem lodējat jūs un lā tie kalpo jums?
vai jūs esat apmierināti ar tiem?
kādus lodāmurus jūs ieteiktu citiem?

----------


## marizo

Es lietoju 40W krievu lodāmuru. Arī tas pārkarst, ātri izdeg bedres un arī ir grūti lodēt, ja tīklā spriegums >220V. Lielāku spriegumu samazinu ar autotransformatoru.
Gals lodāmuram ir aptuveni 6mm diametrā, tas tiek noslīpēts plakans no 2 pusēm diezgan spics. Caurumos montējamās detaļas lodē OK, bet virsmas montāžai laikam nederēs.
Īstenībā neesmu lodējis ar kaut ko citu, tādēļ mans viedoklis droši vien nav vērā ņemams.
Starp citu, kā ir ar tām lodēšanas stacijām u.c. elegantajiem rīkiem- vai alvai ir jāpielīp pie lodāmura gala, vai lodāmuram jāpaliek tīram un alvas stieple jāpieliek sakarsētajai vietai?

----------


## Mairis

tikai un vieniigi krievu lodaamurus!
Man bija krievu lodaamurs un vins vienreiz visu dienu bija iesleegts, bet pilniigi nekas nenotika! Peec vairaakaam tiiriishanaam vins tomeer izbeidzaas, taapeec ka bija sacakareeta izolaacija!
Peectam nopirku China briinumu 80w! pec 2 dienaam es vinju sadauziiju pret sienu, jo vins bija totaals meesls!
Tagad lodeeju ar polju lodaamuru 30w (pirku pa 1,75 Ls), nevar suudzeeties, njem klaat alvu ljoti labi!
Vakar nopirku jaunu krievu lodaamuru 40w. neesmu veel meegjinaajis, jaataupa! Shim cena bija 2,45 Ls

----------


## marizo

> tikai un vieniigi krievu lodaamurus!
> Man bija krievu lodaamurs un vins vienreiz visu dienu bija iesleegts, bet pilniigi nekas nenotika! Peec vairaakaam tiiriishanaam vins tomeer izbeidzaas, taapeec ka bija sacakareeta izolaacija!


 Es vienreiz vakarā aizmirsu izslēgt un jams visu nakti kūrās.   ::   Bet nekāda vaina no rīta nebija. 
Tas gan tiem 40W krievu lodāmuriem ir mīnuss, ka nevar (grūti) galu apmainīt, jo izolācija sačakarējas.

----------


## Mairis

> tikai un vieniigi krievu lodaamurus!
> Man bija krievu lodaamurs un vins vienreiz visu dienu bija iesleegts, bet pilniigi nekas nenotika! Peec vairaakaam tiiriishanaam vins tomeer izbeidzaas, taapeec ka bija sacakareeta izolaacija!
> 
> 
>  Es vienreiz vakarā aizmirsu izslēgt un jams visu nakti kūrās.    Bet nekāda vaina no rīta nebija. 
> Tas gan tiem 40W krievu lodāmuriem ir mīnuss, ka nevar (grūti) galu apmainīt, jo izolācija sačakarējas.


 vienreiz man izdevaas labi izjaukt, otrreiz vairs gan nee! Peec 2 dienaam izbeidzaas!

----------


## kurlander

man 4 lodāmuri
20W 12V
40W 220V
200W 220V
un viens impulsnieks jaudu gan nezinu.

Impulsnieks man patīk viss labāk-nav ilgi jāgaida līdz uzskarst

----------


## Didzis

Normālam darbam noteikti vajag vairākus lodāmurus. Viena lieta lodēt spaiņus, pavisam cita lieta lodēt sīkas detaļas, bet čakarēties ar 30W lodāmuru lodējot jaudīgus traņus nav vērts, labāk ņemt jaudīgāku verķi. Strādājot kautkur ārā ļoti labi noder gāzes lodāmurs. Tad nav jāčakarējas ar pagarinātāju staipīšanu. Vārdu sakot, es lietoju vairākus lodāmurus.

----------


## M_J

Pārsvarā lietoju divus krievu lodāmurus - 25W un 100W obligāti komplektā ar autotransformatoru, tad varu ieregulēt vēlamo temperatūru. Pašreiz ir nobriedusi vajadzība vēl pēc viena lodāmura īpaši sīkiem darbiem. Vēlamais izmērs - apmēram zīmuļa lielumā. Vai kāds var ko ieteikt?

----------


## Athlons

::  patc lodēju ar šo te:
http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... s_id=13908
ērti lodēt, kalpo jau dikti ilgi. tikai gals gan dikti apdeg, bieži nākas apvīlēt...

----------


## Mairis

> patc lodēju ar šo te:
> http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... s_id=13908
> ērti lodēt, kalpo jau dikti ilgi. tikai gals gan dikti apdeg, bieži nākas apvīlēt...


 Es vakar pa 2,45 Ls nopirku PILNĪGI TĀDU PAŠU!!!!!

----------


## Athlons

es jau nezinu pa cik manējais pirkts... tas bija ļoooti sen lagalītē...
un pietam pats nepirku   ::

----------


## kamis

> Es lietoju 40W krievu lodāmuru. Arī tas pārkarst, ātri izdeg bedres un arī ir grūti lodēt, ja tīklā spriegums >220V.


 1)ja tīklā 220v jātaisa tiristora rejulātors vai jāliek virknē spuldze
2)starp citu man vienreiz bija kaut kāds cina lodāmurs un es viņu grozīju  
   nu tā uz riņķi un iekšā tie vadi sagāja uz īso un lodāmurs nodega
3) es vienreiz nopirku lodāmuru un iespraudu rozetē un viņš nodega   ::  pēz tam man veikalā skaidroja ka bija virknē jāslēdz spūldze.
4) tie lodēšanas centri ir uz karsto gisu -lai mikrenes lodētu laukā apsildot vissas kājas uz reiz vai tie parastie ar tiristoru regulātoru .
5) vislabākais lodāmurs tomēr būtu paštaisīts no tās krievu zaļajās pretestības ar caurumu pa vidu   ::   caurumā ieloek vara stieni un to visu baro ar zemspriegumu (viegli uztaisīt regulējamu)
6)tim cina cina lodāmuriem virknē var ielikt diodi tad uz lodāmuru aizies tikai puse no perioda aptuveni 110v un (piemēram ) kad tu pacel lodāmuru no statīva diode savienojas uz īso 
ja kāds nesaprata  ::   1- tad kad lodāmurs nolikts uz statīva viņam ir 110v 2- kad to paceļ tam ir 220v
7) lai tas lodāmura gals tā nedeg nost to ar āmuru vajag paduzīt lai tas varš paliek blīvāks

tas ar to spuldzi neattiecas netikai zu lodāmurim mans tv meistars mācija ka eksperimentālas ierīces kuras jāsprauž rozetē jāslēdz pie 220v caur (vieknē) spuldzi JA NU IET UZ īSO

ko jūs domājat par šito 
http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php...roducts_id=702
mazs un ērts tikai darba mūžs tāds īss

nezināju var nopirkt arī jaunus krievu lodāmurus (argusā)

nav kādam shēma TIRISTORU REGULāTORAM derētu urtaisīt

----------


## Mairis

argusaa nav krievu lodaamuri, ieskaties atlikumaa, tas bija 0!!
Es pirms 2 meen. gribeeju pasuutiit, bet nemaz nebija!!!

----------


## marizo

> Es lietoju 40W krievu lodāmuru. Arī tas pārkarst, ātri izdeg bedres un arī ir grūti lodēt, ja tīklā spriegums >220V.


 Mani varēji arī necitēt, jo es savu problēmu jau esmu atrisinājis  :: 



> 5) vislabākais lodāmurs tomēr būtu paštaisīts no tās krievu zaļajās pretestības ar caurumu pa vidu    caurumā ieloek vara stieni un to visu baro ar zemspriegumu (viegli uztaisīt regulējamu)
> 6)tim cina cina lodāmuriem virknē var ielikt diodi tad uz lodāmuru aizies tikai puse no perioda aptuveni 110v un (piemēram ) kad tu pacel lodāmuru no statīva diode savienojas uz īso 
> ja kāds nesaprata   1- tad kad lodāmurs nolikts uz statīva viņam ir 110v 2- kad to paceļ tam ir 220v


 Nezinu, vai tās pretestības ir paredzētas tādām temperatūrām. Cik ilgs būs to mūžs? Ieliekot diodi, temperatūra tomēr nokritīsies un paies zināms laiks, līdz lodāmurs atkal uzsils. Manuprāt, neērti lietojot bieži ar nelieliem pārtraukumiem.



> 7) lai tas lodāmura gals tā nedeg nost to ar āmuru vajag paduzīt lai tas varš paliek blīvāks


 Paldies par ieteikumu. Izmēģināšu!



> nav kādam shēma TIRISTORU REGULāTORAM derētu urtaisīt


 Lūdzu, Ingus savā albumā jau ir ielicis šāda regulatora shēmu!
http://content0-foto.inbox.lv/albums.../powerreg-.jpg

----------


## Velko

Ilgu laiku lodēju ar 40W krievu lodāmuru (tāds ar koka spalu un līku galu). 

Nesen nopirku lētu lodēšans staciju. Pagaidām nekādu sūdzību, lodēt tomēr ērtāk.

Par regulatoru - pameklē Googlē pēc vārda "dimmer" - atrod traki daudz shēmu.

----------


## GuntisK

Pašam ir ap 10 lodāmuriem.  ::  No tiem tikai viens ir ārzemnieks-uz 12v, bet baigais sūds,tas gals kaut kāds ka alva nemaz klāt nelīp. Tā ka to praktiski neizmantoju.Visi pārējie ir krievu ražojuma: 24w,40w,60w,80w,100w. Rezervē vienmēr turu pāris 40w lodāmurus,  ::  tāpēc man viņu tik daudz. Neesmu ne reizi lietojis tās lodēšanas stacijas, vēlētos dzirdēt jūsu atsauksmes.
Atceros kā vienreiz,tas bija pirms 4 gadiem, pārdega pēdējais lodāmurs (toreiz izmantoju tikai vienu),nezināju ko iesākt, ņēmu 10w 5omu rezistoru, noslīpēju vara stienītim galu,uzgriezu vītni, saskrūvēju visu kopā un radās oriģināls lodāmurs. Lodēju ar viņu kaut kur 2 nedēļas. Vēl tagad kaut kur kastē viņš svaidās.Bet lodēja viņš diezgan zolīdi.  ::  
Laba lieta darbā ar krievu ražojuma lodāmuriem būtu termostabilizators, vienā RADIO žurnālā bija shēma kura kā devēju izmanto tieši pašu sildelementu, jo kā zināms sildelementam sasilstot mainās arī tā pretestība. Vajadzēs salikt. Ja ir interese tad es to žurnālu sameklēšu un ielikšu šeit shēmu ar visu aprakstu.  ::

----------


## GuntisK

> [Nezinu, vai tās pretestības ir paredzētas tādām temperatūrām. Cik ilgs būs to mūžs? Ieliekot diodi, temperatūra tomēr nokritīsies un paies zināms laiks, līdz lodāmurs atkal uzsils. Manuprāt, neērti lietojot bieži ar nelieliem pārtraukumiem.
> ]


 Der viņi tām temperatūrām, vienīgi jāuztaisa tam rezistoram pa virsu tāds kā aizsargsietiņš,jo vienreiz lai pārbaudītu vai ir uzkarsis ņēmu un uzspļāvu rezim virsū un no viņa atsprāga stikliņa gabals. Gandrīz acī trāpīja.  ::  Atriebās maita par spļaušanu virsū.  ::

----------


## kamis

ar tim paštaisītajiem lobāmurim ir tā ka tu vari uztisīt tieši tādu kādu tev vajag kautvai pildspalvas lieluma un tādus nopirkt nevar ,tikai jātaisa viņi uz zemsprieguma zemomīgi uz augstsprieguma lielu pretestību vajag grūti

kad tu pats esi vuztaisījis tu ar to esi krietni vairāk apmierināts nekā ar 

CINA DURKLI  ::

----------


## Mairis

> Ilgu laiku lodēju ar 40W krievu lodāmuru (tāds ar koka spalu un līku galu). 
> 
> Nesen nopirku lētu lodēšans staciju. Pagaidām nekādu sūdzību, lodēt tomēr ērtāk.


 tieshaam leeta. Normaali kalpo?? Kas vinju ir taisiijis?? Cik ilgi jau lieto???
Vareetu arii iegaadaat, bet vispirms jaauzzin viedoklji!

----------


## GuntisK

Starp citu mikro lodāmuru var uztaisīt no zīmuļa. Grafīts =sildelements.

----------


## Mairis

> Starp citu mikro lodāmuru var uztaisīt no zīmuļa. Grafīts =sildelements.


 bet grafiits pie augstas temperatuuras ir loti trausls!

----------


## GuntisK

Varētu būt, bet šādu konstrukciju esmu redzējis. Vēl lodāmurs smd elementiem: Kvarca stikla trubiņa,otrā galā kompresors+sildelements trubiņai pa virsu.

----------


## Velko

> tieshaam leeta. Normaali kalpo?? Kas vinju ir taisiijis?? Cik ilgi jau lieto???
> Vareetu arii iegaadaat, bet vispirms jaauzzin viedoklji!


 Nu, par ilgmūžību spriest vēl pāragri - lietoju apmēram mēnesi pa weekendiem. Ražojis Velleman. Made in China, protams  ::  Varētu vēl vēlēties grādus uz skalas, bet citādi nekādus trūkumus neesmu manījis.

----------


## kamis

> Starp citu mikro lodāmuru var uztaisīt no zīmuļa. Grafīts =sildelements.


 nu nezinu par to grafītu 
tm grafītam varētu uzlikt virsū vara cauruli un ar sudrabu pilodēt tai normālu galu bet lai to ieliktu vara caurulē tas ir jāizolē un tam jāpievieno izvadi ++ mokas ar korpusu 

es izmantoju kaut ko līdzīgu
http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php...roducts_id=702
kā redzams ildē viņa sildelements ir 5mm diametrā un uz tā ir varš
  bet ja tomēr gribi taisīt ar grafitu vieglāk būti uztīt pretestību no nihroma (es tā domāju)

----------


## Farads

Nu varu ieteikt JBC firmas lodāmuru, http://www.jbctools.com. 
Uzsilst ap 4 sek. maināmi uzgaļi, noliekot uz lodēšanas stacijas paliktņa automātiski samazinās uzgaļa temperatūra, kā noņem tā atkal tas sasilst. Lietoju jau vairāk kā četrus gadus, esmu apmierināts.
Vienīgais mīnus augstā cena. Tā ka ja izmanto tikai reizi gadā tad protams nav vērts.

----------


## Vinchi

Pr lodāmuru izvēli var diskutēt ilgi un dikti. Bet pirms pērk lodāmuru no sākuma ir jāapsver kas tieši tiks lodēts un cik daudz lodāmurs tiks izmantots.


Iesākumam varu ieteikt Solomon lodāmurus , nav dārgi, bet izveidoti diezgan kvalitatīvi un nekas traks nenotiks ja arī aizmirsīsi lodāmuru visu nakti ieslēgtu  ::  Šiem lodāmuriem nāk labi uzgaļi, viss uzgalis izņemot pašu galu ir pārklāts ar alumīniju un tik ļoti neapdeg.


Nākamais uz ko var pāriet ir Weller SPI lodāmuru sērija kura cenas ziņā ir no 20-30Ls. Pats izmantoju Weller SPI-16 lodāmuru jau vairāk kā gadu un esmu ļoti apmierināts. Vienīgais ka šim modelim ir pieejami tikai divu veidu uzgaļi. Bet to atsver dažas citas labas īpašības piemēram tas ka gals kur ir sildelements ir izveidots no laba tērauda un neļodzas kā piespiež pie plates  ::  Vēl man patīk tas ka rokturis neuzkarst.
P.S Pie diezgan regulāras lietošanas gada laikā vēl nēsmu nolietojis šim orģinālo uzgali  :: 


Ja ir nepieciešama temperatūras regulātors tad labāk ir ņemt lodēšanas staciju. Pats personīgi galīgi lēto staciju neņemtu. Jo vienalga ar laiku nāksies ņemt labu instrumentu, skopais maksā divreiz. Weller WHS40 var iegādāties jau no 45 Ls, instruments labs bet mīnus tāds ka tikai trīs veidu uzgaļi.



Mans personīgais sapnis pagaidām ir Weller WS80, Neliela izmēra lodāmurs ar elastīgu vadu, un ļoti daudz uzgaļiem.

Parotams var jau fanot par JBC lodēšanas stacijām bet jūs no sākuma apskataties viņām cenu. Tad laikam secināsiet ka tomēr tik daudz nelodēja lai būtu jēga pirkt tik dargu lodēšanas staciju.  :: 

ERSA stacijām man šķiet diezgan patizli ka sildelements ir pašā lodāmura uzgalī jau. Līdz ar to uzgalis sanāk diezgan resns. Un ja uzgalis nolietojas tad kāda jēga mainīt sildementu. ERSA stacija dizainiski izskatās diezgan labi  ::  bet nav taču jēga pirkt staciju dēļ dizaina  :: 

Pirms neilga laika lodāmura listē lasīju diezgan sliktas atsauksmes par tiem ANTEX lodāmuriem. Tipa diezgan slikti uzgaļi esot.

----------


## kamis

Ir tāda speciāla švammea kurau samitrina un tad kad uz lodāmura ir gruži lodāmura karsto galu tajā tīra

Vai var nopirkt ATSEVIšķI un KUR ja VAR?

----------


## Vinchi

Tie sūklīši parasti ir divi veidi. Vieni ir biezie vieni plānie.


http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi? ... TAND40/SPS
http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=612-017

----------


## kamis

> Tie sūklīši parasti ir divi veidi. Vieni ir biezie vieni plānie.
> 
> 
> http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi? ... TAND40/SPS
> http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=612-017


 paldies obligāti npirkšu man nepatīk ka uz lodāmura paliek sadezis kanifolijs un citi štrunti

----------


## kamis

lūdzu piedalietis aptujā katrs kas apskata šo topiku

----------


## Evald

nu peec wibriza rezultatiem, no visiem wi foruma iemitniekiem, lodamuri ir tika 16 cilvekiem, interesanti kada veidaa lode parejie  ::  varbut ar pretveja wkiltavam   ::   vai serkociniem   ::

----------


## Mairis

> nu peec wibriza rezultatiem, no visiem wi foruma iemitniekiem, lodamuri ir tika 16 cilvekiem, interesanti kada veidaa lode parejie  varbut ar pretveja wkiltavam    vai serkociniem


 Kāpēc tu Š burta vietā lieto W??? Līki pirksti vai???
Iemācies cienīt citus!!!

----------


## Vinchi

Evaldam gari nagi  ::  (Joks)

----------


## Mairis

> Evaldam gari nagi  (Joks)


 nu ja, jo W ir virs S burta!!!!

----------


## kamis

> lodāmurs


 ko tu domā par tiem ekstremālu apstākļu lodāmuriem kuri iet uz šķiltaviu gāzi. tur viņiem ir zila liesma kas karsē matāla lodāmura galu
viņi maksā 4ls-20ls

tevalo tādi nav?

----------


## malacis

Lietoju Vinchi personīgo sapni. Tiešām labs.

----------


## Vinchi

> ko tu domā par tiem ekstremālu apstākļu lodāmuriem kuri iet uz šķiltaviu gāzi. tur viņiem ir zila liesma kas karsē matāla lodāmura galu
> viņi maksā 4ls-20ls
> 
> tevalo tādi nav?


 Gāzes lodāmurs ir laba lieta bet tas nav piemērots ilgstošai lodēšanai, jo ar vienu uzpildi var lodēt 30min.

Kamis reku Tevalo pirmajā lapā ir viens gāzes lodāmurs  ::

----------


## malacis

> Laba lieta darbā ar krievu ražojuma lodāmuriem būtu termostabilizators, vienā RADIO žurnālā bija shēma kura kā devēju izmanto tieši pašu sildelementu, jo kā zināms sildelementam sasilstot mainās arī tā pretestība. Vajadzēs salikt. Ja ir interese tad es to žurnālu sameklēšu un ielikšu šeit shēmu ar visu aprakstu.


 Man māc dziļas šaubas par šāda risinājuma termoprecizitāti. Lielu laiku atpakaļ taisīju plastmasas metināmo aparātu un tur viena no domām, kā stabilizēt kausējošā elementa (nihroma stieple) temperatūru bija izmantot tās pretestību. Taču eksperimentos, izmērot stieples pretestības izmaiņu atkarībā no temperatūras, nācās secināt, ka panākamā temperatūras precizitāte ir plus mīnus tramvaja pietura. Domāju tas pats būtu lodāmuram. A lodējot arī 10oC izmaiņa jau ietekmē lodējuma kvalitāti.

----------


## GuntisK

Varētu tā būt.  ::  Bet ir tak arī daudz citu termostabilizācijas shēmu. Darbā ar krievu lodāmuriem tādds būtu labs....

----------


## kamis

es domāju ja ļoti vajag izlodēt kādu cipu un nav piejams karstā gaisa lodāmurs var cakarēties alvas stsūcēju vai šprices adatu 

var to cipu izlodēt ar celtniecības fēnu vai ja tā plate galīgi nav vajadzīga tad ar autogēna liesmu vai var karsēt arī ar šķiltavu bet galvanais ir gala rezultāts

----------


## GuntisK

Karstā gaisa lodāmurs ir labs tikai SMD elemntiem un tāda pat tipa čipiem. Ja man vajag izlodēt kādu mikru DIP korpusā, es izmantoju speciālu lodāmuru- lodāmurs sakombinēts ar alvas nosūcēju. Nopirku pirms pāris gadiem un joprojām vēl labi šancē.  ::

----------


## kamis

vai kāds nav redzējis kur var nopirkt getinaks vai stiklapkasta plāksnes ar vara foliju virsū   ::  nu kur saurbt caurimus un kodināt shēmas
bet ne tās maketētāj plates

pats vēl iztieku no vectētiņa vecajiem krājumiem

----------


## GuntisK

Latgalīte,Tevalo,Argus....

----------


## Evald

jus mani aizvainojaat ar saviem komentariem par gariem nagiem!!  ::  

starpcitu ja pretveja wkiltavaas uzstadit rezimu ar visstiprako gazes plusmu bet vismazako liesmu, tad kritiskos momentos arii var kautko izlodet   ::

----------


## dmd

> es domāju ja ļoti vajag izlodēt kādu cipu un nav piejams karstā gaisa lodāmurs var cakarēties alvas stsūcēju vai šprices adatu


 es dipu nolodēšanai izmantoju ķīniešu lēto atsūcēju ar izkniebtu mazu robiņu galā, jur ievietojas lodāmura smaile. laiks patērējas ap 2-3 sekundēm uz kāju.

----------


## Velko

> vai kāds nav redzējis kur var nopirkt getinaks vai stiklapkasta plāksnes ar vara foliju virsū


 Latgalītē. Vakar iepirku 47 x 88 cm  ::   plāksni pa 8 Ls. Normāla kvalitāte, nav oksidējies. Nezinu, kā tur būs ar atstāšanu mantojumā mazdēlam   :: , bet pietiks tiešām ilgam laikam.

----------


## Vinchi

Teikšu godīgi ja tās ir tās vecās padomju laiku plates tad kvalitāte viņām ir šausmīga.

Pamēģini pasildīt celiņus nedaudz ar lodāmuru un pavelc pēctam ar lodāmuru uz sānu. Sapratīsi par ko es runāju.

----------


## marizo

Vakar biju uz Latgalīti, bet tieši todien nebija viena tante, pie kuras parasti pērku stikla tekstolītu. Tur bija tādas garas strēmeles un diezgan pa lēto. Un to gabalu pa 8 Ls pirkt negribējās. Bez tam man arī tik lielai platei nemaz nevajag. Vispār Latgalītē švaki ar vienpusējo tekstolītu, pārsvarā var piedāvāt tikai abpusējo.
Nu un tas stikla tekstolīts nav nemaz tik slikts! Celiņi nost tik viegli nenāk, kā, piemēram, no U-101 pastiprinātāja izejas pakāpes platēm.   ::

----------


## Mairis

> Teikšu godīgi ja tās ir tās vecās padomju laiku plates tad kvalitāte viņām ir šausmīga.
> 
> Pamēģini pasildīt celiņus nedaudz ar lodāmuru un pavelc pēctam ar lodāmuru uz sānu. Sapratīsi par ko es runāju.


 par kvalitāti piekritīšu, paskaties tās pašas RRR pastūžu plates, noteikti tāda kvalitāte arī būs tavām platēm!

----------


## Farads

Ja kādam vajag, tad nākošnedēļ sūtīšu plates vienā kantorī. Pārklātas ar  positiv.Marka ir FR-4, cenas it kā labas. Ja kādam vajag tad varu paņemt vairāk.

----------


## GTC

Atgriežoties pie lodāmuriem un stacijām - vai kāds ir strādājis, vai lietojis šo:
http://www.lukares.lv/catalogue.html?l=1&s=HY850
Ne pašā lukares ne Googlē neatradu nekādu info par šo verķi!

----------


## kamis

> Teikšu godīgi ja tās ir tās vecās padomju laiku plates tad kvalitāte viņām ir šausmīga.
> Pamēģini pasildīt celiņus nedaudz ar lodāmuru un pavelc pēctam ar lodāmuru uz sānu. Sapratīsi par ko es runāju.


 tu varbūt domā ka vissas krievu vecās pates ir sūdīgas tā nav ,sūdīgas ir getinaks tās vienmērīgi brūnā krāsā tādas kā rrr ražojumiem bet tagad tv aparātim tādas getinaks ir giši dzelienas

stiklaplasta plāksnes ir labas ,tās ir gaišas un nedaudz rūtainas, viņām celiņi nost nelec , un viņas var ļoti viegli pataisīt plānākas   ::  ļoti labi dalās pa šķiedru kas šīm ir plakaniski , to ka šķiedras dalās lieliski var redzēt palocot to ,tad tur iekšā tās kārtas atsprākst un uz kopējā fona izskatās gišākas

----------


## kamis

> Karstā gaisa lodāmurs ir labs tikai SMD elemntiem un tāda pat tipa čipiem. Ja man vajag izlodēt kādu mikru DIP korpusā, es izmantoju speciālu lodāmuru- lodāmurs sakombinēts ar alvas nosūcēju. Nopirku pirms pāris gadiem un joprojām vēl labi šancē.


 GTC paklausies GuntīK  ::

----------


## marizo

Tieši tā, tām stikla tekstolīta platēm nav ne vainas- var salodēt un celiņi nost tik viegli nelec. Vienīgi trūkums ir tas, ka, stiklašķiedru zāģējot un slīpējot, izdalās kaitīgi putekļi. Tādā ziņā getinakss ir labāks.   ::

----------


## GTC

> Karstā gaisa lodāmurs ir labs tikai SMD elemntiem un tāda pat tipa čipiem. Ja man vajag izlodēt kādu mikru DIP korpusā, es izmantoju speciālu lodāmuru- lodāmurs sakombinēts ar alvas nosūcēju. Nopirku pirms pāris gadiem un joprojām vēl labi šancē. 
> 
> 
>  GTC paklausies GuntīK


 Mani interesē tas verķis, kam norādīju linku!
http://www.lukares.lv/catalogue.html?l=1&s=HY850

----------


## kamis

> Mani interesē tas verķis, kam norādīju linku!
> http://www.lukares.lv/catalogue.html?l=1&s=HY850


 ts tacu ir karstā gaisa lodāmurs

----------


## GTC

> Mani interesē tas verķis, kam norādīju linku!
> http://www.lukares.lv/catalogue.html?l=1&s=HY850
> 
> 
>  ts tacu ir karstā gaisa lodāmurs


 Tieši tā, un ar karstā gaisa palīdzību arī lodē! Tāds arī interesē, ja jau jautāju! Konkrētais ieinteresēja dēļ cenas, bet apjautājos tieši tāpēc, ka brendu analogi maksā stipri, stipri dārgāk! Tad arī gribas uzzināt kas un kā, varbūt ka par tādu naudu var ņemt, ja daudz maz labi pilda savas funkcijas. Ir vajadzīgs SMD un čipu lodēšanai, kā arī lodēt plastmasu (iedomomājos ka varētu mēģināt arī šādu lietu darīt, jo ir tāda nepieciešamība).

----------


## Vinchi

Kam jums to karstā gaisa staciju vajag? Lodēšanai vai izlodei? Es dažreiz iztieku ar gāzes lodāmuru karstā gaisa stacijas vietā  :: 

Labs variants ir nopirkt nelielu krāsniņu un pārtaisīt priekš SMD lodēšanas  :: 

Tā karstā gaisa stacija pa 40Ls neiedveš lielu uzticību  ::  Domāju ka ātri vien varētu nosvilt sildelementi kā jau tas vienmēr notiek ķīniešu tehnikai.

----------


## GuntisK

> Karstā gaisa lodāmurs ir labs tikai SMD elemntiem un tāda pat tipa čipiem. Ja man vajag izlodēt kādu mikru DIP korpusā, es izmantoju speciālu lodāmuru- lodāmurs sakombinēts ar alvas nosūcēju. Nopirku pirms pāris gadiem un joprojām vēl labi šancē. 
> 
> 
>  GTC paklausies GuntīK


 Nav teikts ka karstā gaisa lodāmurs nekam nav derīgs.  ::   Es pats arī metu aci uz Lukares veikala preci, tiesa uz nedaudz savādāku, ar temperatūras un gaisa padeves indikatoriem. Pie mums tāds līdzīgs maksā ap 70 Ls. Gadās ka ar parasto lodāmuru nemaz palodēt tās SMDškas nevar...

----------


## GTC

> Kam jums to karstā gaisa staciju vajag? Lodēšanai vai izlodei? Es dažreiz iztieku ar gāzes lodāmuru karstā gaisa stacijas vietā


 Gan lodēšanai, gan izlodēšanai, gan plastmasas lodēšanai. Pielietojums būtu daudzpusīgs. Tālab gribas uzzināt kaut ko konkrētāk tieši par šo piedāvāto produktu.



> Labs variants ir nopirkt nelielu krāsniņu un pārtaisīt priekš SMD lodēšanas


 Iespējams, tādu metodi varētu pielietot, ja veido plati ''no nulles'', šādā veidā pielodējot visas komponentes uz tās (kaut nevaru iedomāties robota/konvejiera imitāciju, veicot pašam SMD uzstādīšanu uz plates), bet ja kaut kas uz plates jāpamaina, vai jānomaina, vai jāveic kādas korekcijas, diez vai tas būtu īstākais variants.



> Tā karstā gaisa stacija pa 40Ls neiedveš lielu uzticību  Domāju ka ātri vien varētu nosvilt sildelementi kā jau tas vienmēr notiek ķīniešu tehnikai.


 Precīzāk - Ls 48,00. Jā, tas arī visvairāk uztrauc, kā tad īsti ir ar to sildelementu, pašu lodāmuru (rokturi+gals), cauruļvadu, kopējā montāžas kvalitāti, neraugoties uz to, ka LV patērētāju tiesības paredz divu gadu garantiju, jebkurai LV pārdotai precei! Teorētiski izriet ka vajadzētu viņiem (pārdevējfirmai) nodrošināt šo iekārtu remontu, vai nomaiņu. ... bet ja šāds pasākums izvēršas par bezgalīgu, tad gan par Ls 48,00 negribētos tērēt ne savu laiku, ne savus nervus.

----------


## ezis666

man ir 6 āmuri krievu 25 un 40W parastiem darbiem, LUX TOOL 100W un krievu 200W saimniecībai un jaudīgām lietām, resniem vadiem; Proxon 5W/12V ar termoregulatoru, ļoti smalks (2mm) un gāzes Weller Portasol.

----------


## kamis

vai tiešām lodāmurs ir tikai 22 cilvēkiem    ::   ar ko lodē pārējie   ::   viķelē vadiņus kopā  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Varbūt vienkārši, tikai 22 cilvēki ir lūkojuši šo topicu?  ::  Vai arī kāds ir bijis dikti slinks, lai nobalsotu. Kamis teica-"vai tiešām lodāmurs ir tikai 22 cilvēkiem  ar ko lodē pārējie  viķelē vadiņus kopā ". Man pašam šķiet ka WIRE WRAPPING (tā saucas šī metode) Latvijā nav izplatīta, da i lai gan runā ka kontakts esot vienkārši "ofiģetj", pielodēt tomēr šķiet daudz labāk, pēc izturības spriežot.  ::  Starp citu, ja jau iesākām par wire wrappingu- kur var nopirkt tos viendzīslas vadiņus ar kādiem ārzemēs maketē? Senās datorplatēs ar tādiem vilka vadiņus no celiņa uz celiņu. Tāds tievs,tievs.  ::  Pats lietoju MGTF vadu, bet IMHO nav viņš diez ko ērts.

----------


## Farads

> Starp citu, ja jau iesākām par wire wrappingu- kur var nopirkt tos viendzīslas vadiņus ar kādiem ārzemēs maketē? Senās datorplatēs ar tādiem vilka vadiņus no celiņa uz celiņu. Tāds tievs,tievs.  Pats lietoju MGTF vadu, bet IMHO nav viņš diez ko ērts.


 A vada marku zini?

----------


## GuntisK

Diemžēl nezinu  ::  , bet kā jau teicu tas ir viendzīslas, apalvots vads.

----------


## GTC

*GuntiK*  ::  
Ja gribi parunāties par WIRE WRAPPING, tad izveido jaunu topiku, un ja par to, vai kāds ir dabūjis ar špsnungu pa zobiem, tad arī jaunu topiku!
Šeit tomēr runāsim par *LODĀMURIEM*  ::   ::   ::

----------


## GuntisK

Nu labi, labi....  ::  Un par to dabūšanu pa pirkstiem, ne es to iesāku, tā ka atvaino te tu dziļi dziļi kļūdies.  ::  Es runāju par lodēšanu un iespējamo lodēšanas aizvietošanu, wire wrapping šeit ir vieta.  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> nevaruatrast idiālu lodāmuru es domāju ka tam jābūt
> 1)izturīgam
> 2)karstam bet lai nepārkarst -tie ķīniršu instrumenti pārkarst laikam     
>    viņiem tīklā ir 200v
> 3)ertam 
>    visvairāk man nepatīk lodāmuros kam ir spics gals tam nav normāla   
>    virsma ar kuru lodēt
> 
> ju ilgāku laiku lodēju ar šitādu
> ...


 Man bijuši kādi 3 lodāmuri.. pirmais bija padomjlaika rīks... kādi 35 W ja nemaldos un gāja labi.... bet pēc daudziem gadiem ņēma un nosprāga... pēc tam nopirku mazo lodāmuru - kādi 15 - 25W ja nemaldos... mazas detaļas varēja lodēt, bet lielajām nepietika siltumjaudas, tā pat arī bija jāmaina uzgalis - no misiņa uz varu... gāja gadi un tas arī nosprāga... nu nopirku riktīgu verķi - kādi 100W ja nemaldos... irubīju pa taisno pie 220V un uzkarsa ātri... bet uzkarsa tik karsti, ka neko lāga nevarēja palodēt.. kolofonijs pat pārogļojās... alva sarecēja ( oksīdi ), te risinājums bija vienkāršs - lietoju simistora jaudas regulātoru un lodāmura temperatūru var pieregulēt kā vajag... nu tas strādā lieliski  ::

----------


## GTC

> ... par to dabūšanu pa pirkstiem, ne es to iesāku, tā ka atvaino te tu dziļi dziļi kļūdies.


 Nav vairs svarīgi kurš ir iesācis, svarīgi ir tas ka vairs neko nevar ne saprast, ne izsekot ko katrs raksta! ... nav par ko atvainot   ::  




> Es runāju par lodēšanu un iespējamo lodēšanas aizvietošanu, wire wrapping šeit ir vieta.


 Nē Gunti, Sorry, tomēr topika nosaukums ir ''Lodāmuru izvēle'', tātad, par lodāmuriem. 
Par lodēšanas metodēm - tā arī ir laba tēma, ko Tu varētu izveidot kā jaunu topiku.
Labi, nu gan beidzam spamot, citādi tas nekad nebeigsies! OK? ... OK!   ::

----------


## GuntisK

Vsjo, labi beidzam.   ::  Ne pa temu galīgi aizgājām. Da i negribu es te ne arvienu strīdēties. Labāk daudz draugu nekā nīdēju....
Jautājums-kurš ir lietojis karstā gaisa lodāmurus? Kā ir ar viņiem strādāt?

----------


## LED

Nebalsoshu, lai nejauktu balsoshanas datus, jo lodeju loti maz  ::  , bet ja lodeju, tad ir krievinieks 40w laikam un weller welder laikam 500W(ar to gan tikai kauseju plastmasas)

----------


## kamis

> ... nu nopirku riktīgu verķi - kādi 100W ja nemaldos... irubīju pa taisno pie 220V un uzkarsa ātri... bet uzkarsa tik karsti, ka neko lāga nevarēja palodēt.. kolofonijs pat pārogļojās... alva sarecēja ( oksīdi ), te risinājums bija vienkāršs - lietoju simistora jaudas regulātoru un lodāmura temperatūru var pieregulēt kā vajag... nu tas strādā lieliski


 man arī ir kāds 100w lodāmurs ar viņu palodēt namaz nevar jo kapara gals uzkarst tā ka tumšākā telpā sarkans spīd

----------


## Girts

Lodēju ar krievijā ražoto 40W un Weller  kas darbojas uz īssleguma principa ar kapara stiepli gala.Vēl lietoju ķīniesu sudu kuram virkne ieslegts dimers jeb tiristoru regulātors jo tas s***ds pa tiešo no tīkla parkarst pārak atri.

----------


## Jānis

Esmu tāds svētdienas palodētājs. Izmantoju krievijā ražotu 25W lodāmuru ar plastmasas rokturi, uzgalis pieskrūvējams ar skrūvīti no sāna, vēl mazākjaudīgs arī laikam krievijas ar iskrūvējamu uzgali, 40W ar koka rokturi   ir OK. Manām vajadzībām it kā pietiek. Ti pirmie divi kalpo normāli no jau gadus 10, nepārkarst. Ir vēl divi ķīnas rezerves varianti ar domu 'ka tik lodē'. Labāk ar tādu nekā nekādu, tikai virknē ieslēdzu diodi, lai nepārkarst un ir ciešami. Bleķu (ne shēmu) lodēšanai izmantoju mazu, ar škiltavu gāzi uzpildāmu, gāzes deglīti. Vispār apsveru iespēju iepirkt kādu smalkāku lodējamo. Lai arī reti, bet gribas ērtu rīku.

----------


## kamis

ja tā reti lodē tad neērtu rīku vēl var pireciest bet ja katru dinu jālodē tad jau jāpēr klabs aparāts kas pimērots tavam stilam

----------


## GuntisK

Tiešām, lodējot ir svarīgi lietošanas ērtums. Un laba lodāmura kvalitāte...
Kad es esmu mājās man 2 lodāmuri pastāvīgi ir ieslēgti elektrotīklā,jo gadās ka diezgan daudz jālodē.  ::  Pa 5 gadiem esmu tā nodedzinājis kādus 4 lodāmurus   ::  -galvenokārt tie bija krievu ražojuma, bet tā tie lodāmuri principā nav slikti.

----------


## kamis

domāju pats uztaisīt lodāmuru uz zelmspriegumu un regulējamus voltus

ko lai izmanto par izolāvijas materiālu starp lodāmura galu un sarkanu nihroma drāti

kā tam vissam uztaisīt korpusu un no kā

un kāda būtu universāli vienkārša shēma lai regulētu voltus šim aparātam

domāju varētu izmantot mikreni 

šī tur 8 ampērus

----------


## malacis

> Kad es esmu mājās man 2 lodāmuri pastāvīgi ir ieslēgti elektrotīklā,jo gadās ka diezgan daudz jālodē.


 Man līdzīga situācija. Diezgan daudz urbju (galvenokārt plānos galdiņus), tāpēc man katram gadījumam mājās vienmēr pastāvīgi rotē divi urbji   ::  





> un kāda būtu universāli vienkārša shēma lai regulētu voltus šim aparātam


 Tikai ne uzrādītā analogā barošana ar "krenu". Šinī gadījumā, regulējot lodāmura temperatūru, liekā enerģija izkliedēsies uz krena un tas sils nejēgā. Tad labāk kādu impulsu stabilizatoru. 
Taču vislabāk būtu nevis jaudas, bet temperatūras regulācija. Bija jau šeit tāda diskusijaun es pilnībā pievienojos AntonamK (kurš tagad diemžēl kkur pazudis).

----------


## kamis

lai silst man nav žēl 
kāda starpība silst mikrene vai tranzistors

----------


## Mosfet

Datu lapu negrib lasīt par tiem 7,5 A, tikai Linear ražotais nevis kāds cits. Cena arī laba.

----------


## Velko

> lai silst man nav žēl


 Izdalītā siltuma jauda būs +/- kā tam lodāmuram. Traki dzesēt vajadzēs.

Ja taisies barot ar līdzstrāvu, tad varētu derēt šāda shēma (motora vietā lodāmurs, protams). Šajā variantā sils ievērojami mazāk.

----------


## Farads

Nu varu ieteikt vēl regulātoru uz simistoru izmantojot optronu kurš ieslēdzas nulles punktā, lai nebūtu visādi traucējumi. Lietoju jau vairāk kā desmit gadus un nekādu problēmu. Nav protams temperatūras regulātors, bet jaudas regulātors. Attiecīgi vajag uzgriezt potenciometru vai nu uz 100% vai mazāk lai mainītu temperatūru.
Ja interesē shēma varu pameklēt, bet princips ir ļoti vienkārš.
Optrons bija ja nemaldos MOC3041.

----------


## EngineerJD

Farads

Normāls variants.
Bet, ja optrons ieslēdzas tikai momentā, kad maiņsprieguma līkne iet caur 0 punktu, jaudas regulēšana (tieši) nevar notikt. 
Ar MOC301X, MOC302X palīdzību jaudas simistoru var ieslēgt vajadzīgā brīdī, tādā veidā mainot maiņstrāvas plūšanas laiku slodzē. Šo variantu pielietoju arī pie induktīvām slodzēm, piem. maiņstrāvas motora ātruma regulēšanai un stabilizācijai neatkarīgi no slodzes maiņas.

----------


## Farads

Tur jau tas āķis ka ieslēdzas nulles punktā, kā rezultātā netiek radīti traucējumi, kas ir parastiem regulātoriem.
īsumā darbības princips ir tāds ,ka ir ģenerātors uz parastas loģikas mikrenes kurš ģenerē impulsus nu teiksim ar vienu sekundes intervālu un ar potenciometru tiek regulēts šī impulsa aizpildījums, kā rezultātā ir iespējams normāli regulēt jaudu.
Ceru ka izklāstīju saprotoši. Protams ar oscilogrammām būtu saprotamāk, bet nav patreiz pa rokai ....

----------


## EngineerJD

Farads

Vai domāji tā, ka kādi barošanas sprieguma periodi tiek ieslēgti, kam seko atslēgti periodi utt? Ja tā, tad atkal darbojas. Slodzei jābūt ar pietiekoši lielu termisko inerci, kas lodāmura gadijumā izpildās.

----------


## Farads

Nu tā principā iznāk, ka tiek regulēts cik periodi vienā sekundē ir ieslēgti.
(viena sekunde tas kā piemērs var būt viena, divas, vairāk, mazāk, būtiskas atšķirības nav)

----------


## EngineerJD

Farads

Jāsaka, ka gandrīz vai iepatikās.

Lai veicas!

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Ko sakat par lodāmura automātisko termoregulātoru? ir ar teropāri vai lodāmura iekšējās pretestības izmaiņu temeratūras ietekmē.... man ir dažas shēmas... mēģināšu nākošnedēļ pievienot...

----------


## kamis

man noderētu kādi ieteikumi kā uztaisīt lodāmura sildelementu un kā to stiprināt pie roktura

----------


## GEmachine

tad jau labāk nopērc latgalītē galīgi lēto, nav taču jēgas čakarēties dēļ tādām lietām.

----------


## kamis

> tad jau labāk nopērc latgalītē galīgi lēto, nav taču jēgas čakarēties dēļ tādām lietām.


 pašam uztaisīt nav nopirkt

es pats uztaisīšu tieši tādu kādu man vajag bet latgalītē tikai nopirkšu nepiemērotu

vrētu nopirkt 12v lodāmuru un pielikt jaudas regulātoru būtu lodēšanas stacia  ::  

a kur var nopirkt 12v lodāmurus , viņiem liela izvēle

----------


## kamis

vai tiešām nihroma drāti var nopirk krāmu tirgū (latgalītē un citos)

vecā krievu grāma tā bija rādīts kā uztaisīt lodāmuru tur bija rādīts ka 0,4mm drāte var būt lodāmura sildelements uz 50w jaudu

vēl tur bija rādīts ka var paņemt 6H5C radiolampu un sasist tur labs sildelements ir un ka barojas ar 5v

----------


## Texx

Es lodēju ar ķīniešu brīnumu 30W laikam. Daudzus lodāmurus sadedzināju, kamēr vienu atradu ar koka spalu. Tas, kad uzkarst, nekausē rokturi. Uzgaļu stienīšus pērku Latgalītē (pēdējo reizi maksāja 0.50 Ls) un, ja nodilst ieskrūvēju citu. Man patīk lodēt ar adatveidīgu uzgali, tāpēc darba gaitā ar vīlīti izvīlēju negludumus un izdedžus. Vēl man ir paštaisīts jaudas regulators maza vienkārša shēmiņa ar tiristoru, potenciometru un kondensatoru. Regulē gan tikai vienu maiņsprieguma pusperiodu, bet vienalga varu jaudu mainīt no 15W līdz 30W. Visa šitā sistēma strādā labi jau 2 gadus  ::

----------


## kamis

vai nekur nevar nopirkt 12v lodāmurus

----------


## Farads

> vai nekur nevar nopirkt 12v lodāmurus


 Cik jaudīgu tev vajag? Sīkām lietām?

----------


## GuntisK

Es 12v lodāmuru nopirku pa 1.30 Ls -kvalitāte ļoti laba, tikai reti lietoju, jo nepatīk tie jaunmodīgie uzgaļi-nu neķeras tā alva nifiga klāt. Vajadzēs no misiņa pāris izvirpot.  ::

----------


## GTC

> ... reti lietoju, jo nepatīk tie jaunmodīgie uzgaļi-nu neķeras tā alva nifiga klāt. Vajadzēs no misiņa pāris izvirpot.


 Tas gan, taisnību raksti! Es arī nekādi nevaru pastrādāt, ja alva nav uz lodāmura gala! ... nesaprotu, kur pielieto šādus lodāmurus? Cik noprotu, tāds būtu vajadzīgs, ja uz PCB plates (jaunas) ir jau alva vietās, kur jāpielodē SMD, tad varbūt ir ērti, ka lodāmurs ''nesavāc'' alvu no lodējamā punkta.

----------


## kamis

> Es 12v lodāmuru nopirku pa 1.30 Ls -kvalitāte ļoti laba,


 A kur tu pirki INTERNETA  ::  




> Vajadzēs no misiņa pāris izvirpot.


 no miniņa nekas labs nesanāks tā tik ķīnieši taisa

----------


## GuntisK

> A kur tu pirki INTERNETA  
> no miniņa nekas labs nesanāks tā tik ķīnieši taisa


 Pirku elektronikas veikalā.  ::  Neticu, ka nevari nekur dabūt 12v lodāmuru!  ::  
Lodēšanas uzgaļus var virpot arī no vara, tikai jāņem vērā ka varš ir diezgan plastisks.

----------


## kamis

> Lodēšanas uzgaļus var virpot arī no vara, tikai jāņem vērā ka varš ir diezgan plastisks.


 nevis var bet vagag taisīt no vara

----------


## vienais

man ir kaut kāds krievu lodāmurs. viņam var mainīt uzgaļus. diametrs stiprinājuma vietā ~4 mm. vai latgalītē varētu būt nopērkami uzgaļi priekš viņa? citreiz jālodē sīkas lietas, ar esošo tas diezgan grūti izdarāms/par maz iemaņu..

----------


## Sleedzis

> diametrs stiprinājuma vietā ~4 mm.


 zinu ka 4mm ir nopeerkami argus veikalaa tad jau ladgaliitee ar buus!   ::

----------


## kamis

vai neesat redzējuši kur var nopirkt 12v lodāmurus

----------


## GuntisK

> diametrs stiprinājuma vietā ~4 mm.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  zinu ka 4mm ir nopeerkami argus veikalaa tad jau ladgaliitee ar buus!


 Skatījos ARGUSā tos 4mm loduzgaļus-jautājums: kāds labums, izņemot to, ka itkā ilgāks darba mūžs, ir no tās loduzgaļu niķelēšanas? No pieredzes zinu ka alva slikti līp pie tādiem....  ::

----------


## Pocis

Prast skaisti lodet un,galvenais,kvalitativi,ir gandriz ka maksla..te es mazliet parspileju,un tomer..Medz sacit:ja kaut kas der visam,neder ne kam..un vel medz sacit:visu izskir slapes.Lodamuriem arsenala noteikti vajadzetu but vairakiem,proti, apm 25w,40w un 100w.Viss atkarigs no veicamo darbu uzdevuma. Universalakais varetu but 40 vatigais,komplekta noteikti jabut kaut kadam nebut jaudas regulatoram.Ja netik krameties un izgudrot velosipedu,ka ari naudas taupisanas nolukos,iesaku nopirkt jau gatavu gaismas regulatoru kvelspuldzem,letako redzeju kaut kur ap pieciem latiem.Man pasham ir pashtaisits-tiristoru ar parslegshanos,fazei ejot caur nulles punktu.Iebuveju to mobila telefona impulsu baroshanas bloka korpusa,sanaca kompakti.Darbam ar mopiem noteikti butu vajadzigs zemsprieguma lodamurs ar sazemejamu uzgali,man ir padomju laika lodeshanas stacija Termit (slavu burti) ar 36v baroshanas spriegumu-taa laika ists krievu brinums,kaut gan paskatoties,kas lacitim vedera,neka ipasha jau nav.

----------


## marcina

Klau, Poci, bet vai tu varētu precīzāk pateikt, kur var meklēt to gaismas regulatoru? Izņemot Latgalīti   ::  
Man arī agrāk bija doma izveidot uz tiristoriem, taču tā kā nekādu shēmu neatradu, tad atteicos no tās domas. Varbūt tev ir kāda shēma vai pavediens meklējot internetā?

----------


## Didzis

Ar lodāmura temperatūras regulātoru shēmām ir pilns internets, vismaz krievu valodā jau nu noteikti. Tiristoru regulātori, kuros spriegumu regulē ar fāzu nobīdi, neder principā, jo tādi verķi rada ļoti lielus radiotraucējumus. Skaidrs, ja lodē tikai spaiņus, tad traucējumi ir pie kājas, bet radiouztvērēju blakus šādam regulātoram klausīties nav iespējams. Man vislabāk patīk autotransfornātors LATR. Tas nerada apsalūti nekādus traucējumus, drīzāk vēl tos noņem no elektrotīkla. Vēl bija kādreiz priekš vecajiem lampu televizoriem dažādi autotransformātori(nejaukt ar stabilizātoriem) ar kuriem varēja piegriezt spriegumu. Gan jau  pažobelē vēl tādu var atrast. Ja ir interese, tad es varu kādu tādu autotransformātoru uzdāvināt.

----------


## abergs

Te viens lodāmura regulators. Varbūt ne vienkāršākais, bet mazs gan un
praktiski nedod tīklā atpakaļ impulsus.  
Regulē no 50% līdz 100% jaudas. Simistors jebkurš no BTAx,BTBx sērijas
vai arī tiristors virs 300V.
http://rapidshare.com/files/29882276/LODREG.rar[/list]

----------

